# Anxiously waiting...



## Gophesjo (Jan 4, 2012)

...for the 2013 SA school calendar to be finalized.  (Hoping the trade I want at Platinum doesn't get snapped up, and that the Triple Play promotion doesn't expire, before I can deposit my SA week.)


----------

